# spotting on progesterone suppositories?



## Heart.Revolution (Apr 30, 2004)

This past week i started on progesterone suppositories.

I started spotting, I also have developed a yeast infection. Has anyone else had this problem?

Is there just too much irritation going on that would cause this?

thanks for your help.


----------



## Grantsmommy (Jan 18, 2002)

I took oral progesterone for the first 14 wks with this pregnancy. I had no spotting, but my midwife and the OB I saw for the prescription said that it is not out of the norm to spot. I guess it depends on how much blood, how long, and if you have cramping too. They did say that if I started to spot that it would be best to avoid air travel as the changes in pressure can be hard on the baby.

With my almost 4 yr old, I had a yeast infection the entire time I was pg! It was awful, to say the least. My midwife recommended several homeopathic and dietary changes, none of which effected it a bit. At the end of my pregnancy, I resorted to making boric acid suppositories so I could deliver w/o the infection. If you need specifics on this, let me know. Basically, you do one each night for 2 nights, take off one night and then repeat for 2 more nights. Use "00" size capsules and pharmacy grade boric acid. It worked for me!

Good luck!


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

I had prog suppositories for the first 12 weeks and I spotted most of that time until about week 11. I'm 17 wks now and no problems at all (and feeling lots of kicks







)
The spotting ranged from brown to bright red, sometimes barely anything and other times a lot and I thought I was m/c and I worried a lot. I kept hearing from people (including my dr) that had spotting in the first tri that were just fine. The prog could be aggravating the cervical lining since it's mostly blood filled or even your vaginal lining. But it's not always something to worry about even though that's much easier said than done!
Sorry about the yeast-that sucks! Never had that problem but I did hear of others that did with the suppositories.
Good luck and wishing you happy baby thoughts!
Ann


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

Thank you for starting this thread!!! I am so glad I saw this thread tonight after my day today!! I didn't know progesterone suppositories could cause spotting! I had some VERY mild spotting this morning with no cramps. Its scared me to death!! (I just had a m/c last month). So.... I had an ultrasound which showed a sac measured at 5w6d and my Hcg level was about 19,300. I feel better now but they told me to stay in bed for 48 hours. Is it true about air travel????? I am going away in 3 weeks. I'll have to check with my midwife.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

I too am glad to come across this thread. I'm only in the 2ww and have only been on them for 4 days but the irratation is unbelievable and I too had a tiny bit of spotting (and I never spot in my LP)
I hope it's not true about air travel, we have a 4 hour flight booked for when I will be 6 weeks if I am in fact pregnant.
I'm also going to be on heparin if I get a bfp, so I imagine that will also increase the spotting!


----------



## Bunches (Dec 8, 2003)

Shannon - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! Yes, the progesterone has definitely increased my symptoms of fatigue and nausea too!!!!! I just hope the spotting is nothing. Its worrisome!


----------



## Foobar (Dec 15, 2002)

Do a little research on "progesterone" and "dilation". The progesterone can dilate the capellaries (spelling????) of the cervix. If these tiny blood vessels dilate too much, they burst, causing the spotting. If you have a large flow of blood or if you can concerned, you can always get checked, but in most cases, having the progesterone in contact with the cervix will be the culprit.

I was on progesterone on both of my pregnancies. On the 200 mg, (Goo) I had 3 bleeding episodes (not spotting, but 10 minute flows that then slowed over the next few days) and the nurse could see the irritated spots on the cervix in each case.
On 100mg (Moo) I had no spotting or bleeding....


----------

